# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  الضربه الاولى للنسوان...

## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]...نبدا بالموضوع على طول..


من المعروف أن المرأة تقدر تتحمل آلام ما يتحملها أقوى الرجال وهذا الشي مو جديد 
علينا ومعروووف لدى الجميع بس الجديد هو اللي بقولكم 

في يوم من الأيام قرأت مقاله ورد فيها عباره تقول: 
(( المرأة تتحمل الآلام من اجل جمالها)) 
وقفت عند هالعباره كثيييييييير 
وحبيت اني أخوض فيها
لقيتها صحيحه مليوووووووون في الميه 

=============================== 

يعني الكعب اللي يلبسونه الحريم وكما يسمونه (( الشوكه )) من اسمه يخرع
هذا الكعب الله يسلمكم أتحدى رجال يمشي فيه متر واحد والله اني استغرب بعض الأحيان 
الوحده تلبسه وتروح مناسبه ولين رجعت وفصخته تترحم ((تقول أسيرأطلقوا سرااحه)) تقعد تتشكى وآآآآآآآي يا ظهري ومقدر أحركه وحااااااله (( طيب وش اللي حادك يوم تلبسينه ))؟؟ أنا أقولكم ليش عشان تطلع طويله ورزه 
باختصااااااااار عشان تطلع أحلى...!!!؟؟
================= 
صارت مناسبه والبنت تبي تروحها لها لبست وتكشخت وما لقت جزمه (( الله يكرمكم )) تناسب الفستان وش تسوي لاااااااااااااااااااازم تلبس شي يناسب
تروح تحوس عند خواتها تلقى وحده مناسبه تقوسها تطلع ضيقه وعناااااااااااااد إلا بتدخلها (( تذكرني بخوات سندريلا )) وأخيرا قدرت تحشرها برجلها وراحت المناسبه والمسكينه رجعت ورجلينها وارمه ومحمره ((طيب لييييش)) كل هذا عشان الكشخه عشان تطلع اجمل وأحلى..!؟؟====================== 
بعض البنات تلتهب إذنهم من (( الحلق )) واذا طلعوا مكان لازم يلبسون حلق ولازم نفس لون اللبس ومايمدي الوحدة ترجع إلا على طول تفصخه هذا إن ما فصخته بالسياره بعدين تروح تغسل مكانه بماء بارد وتحط كريم وحاله 
كل هذا عشان تطلع أحلى..!؟؟
=================
وفيه حلق نازل قبل فتره يكون طويل وكبير ما تتحمله الإذن البشريه يعني يالله إذنين فيل عشان تناسب حجمه>>>>مع كل احترامي بس والله اني استغرب من اللي يلبسونها خطر تقطع إذنهم بس وش يسون يتحملونها عشان الموضة عشان يطلعون أحلى..!؟؟
==================
العدسات الملونة ما تناسب عيون الجميع و بعضهم يلبسونها وعيونهم تحمروتدمع وتوجعها بس الضعيفه مقاومه ومتحمله عشان تطلع أحلى...!!؟؟
========== ولا التسريحات بالعروس ((وما أدراك مالتسريحات ))حدث ولا حرج يمكن البعض ماقد شاف درازن التوك والبنسات المدعسه في هالتسريحات يعني لوالوحده تجيها خبطه على راسها يمكن يتخرم من البلاوي اللي تحت التسريحه وبعض التسريحات ثقيله ومليانه اكسسوار وبعضها يوجع الراس ويكون مشدوووووود طيب لييييييييييش مستحملين العذاب عشان تطلع أحلى...؟؟؟
===============
والبعض ما يتحمل الظل أوالكحل لأن عينه حساسه ويحطونه وعيونهم توجعهم وترجع البنت وأنواع القطرات وغسول العين ((من البلاوي اللي حطتها)) طيب ليش تحطها وعينها ما تتحمل...!!؟؟ يا خزياااااااه تبونها تروح بدون ما تكمل المكياج جعل عيونها تنحول أهم شي الكشخه عشان تطلع أحلى..!!؟؟
================

ولا الوحده اذا طولت هالأظافير تحسبونها مرتاحه فيها تكذب عليكم لو تقول إنها مرتاحه وأنا اعني بتطويل الاظافر اللي مو صاحي يعني انسب شي سنتي متر واحد هذا اكثر شي وبعده تقررررررف وتتحمل البنت عشان المناكير والموضة والحركااااااات عشان تواجه وتطلع أحلى...!!؟؟ 
================= 
لا وبعد أزيدكم من الشعر بيت اذا جت الوحده ترووح العرس تقول أسلحة دمار شامل على راسهاطيب ليش تتحمل ها لأسلحه عشان تطلع احلى..؟؟
=================== 



ونرجع ونقول 


البنت مالها غير حالتها تحياتي khaled aljonidee اللي ماراح يسيبكم في حالكم :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية  ألف مبروك 

رووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية  ألف مبروك 
> 
> رووووووووووووووووعة


[align=center]انتظر المزيد عباده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

سوالفك مش مفهومه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> سوالفك مش مفهومه


[align=center]كثيييييييييييييير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

معك حق :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> معك حق


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]وشو يعني ؟؟
وين الضربة بالزبط انا ما فهمت 
يعني فهموني اياها يلي فهمتو مشان اعرف شو اللي هجم علينا فيه 
خالد شو مالك ... مخربط باسم الموضوع اعدله  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]وشو يعني ؟؟
> وين الضربة بالزبط انا ما فهمت 
> يعني فهموني اياها يلي فهمتو مشان اعرف شو اللي هجم علينا فيه 
> خالد شو مالك ... مخربط باسم الموضوع اعدله [/align]


[align=center]لا تعملي حالك غشيمه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لا تغيري اسمه :Db465236ff: 

و انتظري المزيد انتِ و بنات المنتدى :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]لا تعملي حالك غشيمه
> 
> لا تغيري اسمه
> 
> و انتظري المزيد انتِ و بنات المنتدى[/align]


لا يعني هاجم باشي مش معروف 
عادي هاد الاشي طبيعي عند اغليبة البنات ومش كلهم 
وما بيتسمى هجوم  :Db465236ff: 
ما بنقدر نعتبرها ضربة حتى نرد عليها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا يعني هاجم باشي مش معروف 
> عادي هاد الاشي طبيعي عند اغليبة البنات ومش كلهم 
> وما بيتسمى هجوم 
> ما بنقدر نعتبرها ضربة حتى نرد عليها


[align=center]اهم شي انك اعترفتي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]اهم شي انك اعترفتي[/align]


بشو اعترف حج خالد  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بشو اعترف حج خالد


[align=center]ديري بالك يطقلك عرق :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا خايف على صحتك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Angle whisper

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


طيب يعني بالعقل هي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
احنا ابنلبس و ابنتزبط لمين يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش لسواد عيونكو ولا شو !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ومش عاجبكو , انتعرف المتل الي بحكي :

" مش عاجبه العجب و لا صيام برجب "

----------


## saousana

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> طيب يعني بالعقل هي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
> احنا ابنلبس و ابنتزبط لمين يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش لسواد عيونكو ولا شو !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ومش عاجبكو , انتعرف المتل الي بحكي :
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
يعني وين الضربة فيها بالله عليكي ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> طيب يعني بالعقل هي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
> احنا ابنلبس و ابنتزبط لمين يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش لسواد عيونكو ولا شو !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ومش عاجبكو , انتعرف المتل الي بحكي :
> ...


[align=center]اكيد مش لألنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عشان كل واحد تطلع احلى من صاحبيتها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و بالنسبه للمثل......سامع فيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يعني وين الضربة فيها بالله عليكي ؟؟


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Angle whisper

> يعني وين الضربة فيها بالله عليكي ؟؟




والله لاضربه ولا شي, اصلن ماحسيت فيها

----------


## الاء

حدا شكالك يا خالد  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saousana

> والله لاضربه ولا شي, اصلن ماحسيت فيها


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  انا ما سمعت حتى صوت 
بس هو صار يصيح طليت اشوف شو ماله .. فكرت وحدة من البنات صيحت عليه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> حدا شكالك يا خالد  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[align=center]راسي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Angle whisper

> انا ما سمعت حتى صوت 
> بس هو صار يصيح طليت اشوف شو ماله .. فكرت وحدة من البنات صيحت عليه



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الاء

*بس الي حكيته انت ((  كتيررررررررررررررررررررررفيه مبالغه )))  و (((  نادر تلائي بنت هيك عالمه )) *

----------


## saousana

> *بس الي حكيته انت ((  كتيررررررررررررررررررررررفيه مبالغه )))  و (((  نادر تلائي بنت هيك عالمه )) *


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

اساسا الموضوع منقول من منتديات خليجيه ولايصلح لبنات الاردن

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *بس الي حكيته انت ((  كتيررررررررررررررررررررررفيه مبالغه )))  و (((  نادر تلائي بنت هيك عالمه )) *


انتِ وله يمكن تضحكي :Bl (35): 

واقعيه كثيييييييييييير :Icon31: 

يعني انا الموضوع حاظه للمزح مش اكثر :Db465236ff: 




> اساسا الموضوع منقول من منتديات خليجيه ولايصلح لبنات الاردن


[align=center]يعني بس بصلح لبنات اربد و جرش و ....و ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

لا مابيصلح لبنات اربد وجرش....يمكن بصلح لبنات الرمثا والزرقا انت ادرى :SnipeR (30):

----------


## الاء

> انتِ وله يمكن تضحكي
> 
> واقعيه كثيييييييييييير
> 
> يعني انا الموضوع حاظه للمزح مش اكثر
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]يعني بس بصلح لبنات اربد و جرش و ....و ...[/align]




 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا مابيصلح لبنات اربد وجرش....يمكن بصلح لبنات الرمثا والزرقا انت ادرى


[align=center]بالمحصله :Db465236ff: 

بينعك الكن :Db465236ff: 

البنات :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا مسكين يا خالد عم بنطس :Db465236ff:  ما بتكفي مرته الي كحشته :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


[align=center] :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]بالمحصله
> 
> بينعك الكن
> 
> البنات[/align]


شو يعني بينعك الكن? وضح كلامك

----------


## الاء

> يا مسكين يا خالد عم بنطس ما بتكفي مرته الي كحشته



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الاء

> [align=center][/align]




 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> يا مسكين يا خالد عم بنطس ما بتكفي مرته الي كحشته


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو يعني بينعك الكن? وضح كلامك


[align=center]قصدي بينحكى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهااااااااااااااااا.....طيب ليش بتخربط بالحكي .لاتكون خايف!!!!

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا مسكين يا خالد عم بنطس ما بتكفي مرته الي كحشته


نورتي الصفحه حجه عمار

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> لا مابيصلح لبنات اربد وجرش....يمكن بصلح لبنات الرمثا والزرقا انت ادرى


انتي من الاخر  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
انا بعرف بنات الزرقا عندي خبره فيهم 
يا عمي غير عنا بنات الشمال  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اهااااااااااااااااا.....طيب ليش بتخربط بالحكي .لاتكون خايف!!!!


[align=center]لا :Db465236ff: 

هاذ كان خطأ مطبعي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا ما بخاف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا بمشي بالليل و انا مغمض و ما بخاف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> انتي من الاخر 
> انا بعرف بنات الزرقا عندي خبره فيهم 
> يا عمي غير عنا بنات الشمال


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  مزبوط

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انتي من الاخر 
> انا بعرف بنات الزرقا عندي خبره فيهم 
> يا عمي غير عنا بنات الشمال


[align=center]حكتيلي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]لا
> 
> هاذ كان خطأ مطبعي
> 
> انا ما بخاف
> 
> انا بمشي بالليل و انا مغمض و ما بخاف[/align]


بتغمض مشان ماتشوف العوووووووووو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> نورتي الصفحه حجه عمار
> 
> [align=center][/align]


شكلك مش ملحق طس خربطت :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]اها :Db465236ff:  

الان تذكرت :Db465236ff: 

بنات الشمال على راسهن ريشه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بتغمض مشان ماتشوف العوووووووووو





> شكلك مش ملحق طس خربطت


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]حكتيلي[/align]


بنات الزرقاء يا زهرة من صف خامس هيك 
الله يعينهم على عيشتهم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بنات الزرقاء يا زهرة من صف خامس هيك 
> الله يعينهم على عيشتهم


ياسلام...الله يستر  و

يعينهم على عيشتهم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بنات الزرقاء يا زهرة من صف خامس هيك 
> الله يعينهم على عيشتهم


[align=center]الي بسمعك بفكرك عايشه بالزرقا من 50 سنه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]الي بسمعك بفكرك عايشه بالزرقا من 50 سنه[/align]


لعلمك مواليد الزرقا انا 
وعايشة 19 سنة من عمري بين جرش والزرقا 
وعندي خبرة باهلها مزبوط  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لعلمك مواليد الزرقا انا 
> وعايشة 19 سنة من عمري بين جرش والزرقا 
> وعندي خبرة باهلها مزبوط


[align=center]واضح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خاصه انك ما بتعرفي مين هي لبنى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

راحت عليك ياخالد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]واضح
> 
> خاصه انك ما بتعرفي مين هي لبنى[/align]


بتعرف انا كثير بتحرك مواصلات لحالي في الزرقاء او بروح من الجامعة على خوالي 
بس ولا عمري صدفتها ولا باي مجمع 
او ما بعرف انه هاي لبنى 
على كل حال الحق على اهل الزرقا اللي ما عرفوني باهم معالمها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> راحت عليك ياخالد


[align=center]شو بدو يروحها :Db465236ff: 

راحت عليكي انتِ :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بتعرف انا كثير بتحرك مواصلات لحالي في الزرقاء او بروح من الجامعة على خوالي 
> بس ولا عمري صدفتها ولا باي مجمع 
> او ما بعرف انه هاي لبنى 
> على كل حال الحق على اهل الزرقا اللي ما عرفوني باهم معالمها


[align=center]اذا بتشوفيها اهربي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بلاش تضربك قتله من الي ما بحبهم قلبك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]اذا بتشوفيها اهربي
> 
> بلاش تضربك قتله من الي ما بحبهم قلبك[/align]


بحط حالي وبصير اعيط بدي ماما 
خوفتني اروح على الزرقا لحالي 
خصوصا لما يكون دوامي متأخر  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

على فكره...
بالزرقا الكل بعرف خالد الجنيدي... مش حبا فيه بس لانه سيرة  القرود صارت مثل.. والي بحكي مش خايف الله يعملك مثل خالد :Db465236ff: .. والي عنده قرد باعه :Db465236ff: .. والي بحكي  القرد سبب رئيس في خلافات خالد مع زوجته والي بحكي انه زوجته فضلت القرد عليه وكحشته :Db465236ff:   و الاب اذا عصب على ابنه بخاف يقله ولك يا كلب مشان القرد(يلعن ابوك) لانه بخاف مرته تسمعه وتقله مين القرد على اثر قصة خالد :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بحط حالي وبصير اعيط بدي ماما 
> خوفتني اروح على الزرقا لحالي 
> خصوصا لما يكون دوامي متأخر


[align=center]هي بتتواجد اكثر شي طول اليوم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> على فكره...
> بالزرقا الكل بعرف خالد الجنيدي... مش حبا فيه بس لانه سيرة  القرود صارت مثل.. والي بحكي مش خايف الله يعملك مثل خالد.. والي عنده قرد باعه.. والي بحكي  القرد سبب رئيس في خلافات خالد مع زوجته والي بحكي انه زوجته فضلت القرد عليه وكحشته  و الاب اذا عصب على ابنه بخاف يقله ولك يا كلب مشان القرد(يلعن ابوك) لانه بخاف مرته تسمعه وتقله مين القرد على اثر قصة خالد


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: مش قلتلك راحت عليك ياخالد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> على فكره...
> بالزرقا الكل بعرف خالد الجنيدي... مش حبا فيه بس لانه سيرة  القرود صارت مثل.. والي بحكي مش خايف الله يعملك مثل خالد.. والي عنده قرد باعه.. والي بحكي  القرد سبب رئيس في خلافات خالد مع زوجته والي بحكي انه زوجته فضلت القرد عليه وكحشته  و الاب اذا عصب على ابنه بخاف يقله ولك يا كلب مشان القرد(يلعن ابوك) لانه بخاف مرته تسمعه وتقله مين القرد على اثر قصة خالد


صحلك شهره عند مليون و نص من الشعب الأردني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


و كمان مرتك بدها تذكرك بقصتي :Db465236ff: 

وله انا بحكي غلط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بعدين شكلك انت اليوم مريض :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> على فكره...
> بالزرقا الكل بعرف خالد الجنيدي... مش حبا فيه بس لانه سيرة  القرود صارت مثل.. والي بحكي مش خايف الله يعملك مثل خالد.. والي عنده قرد باعه.. والي بحكي  القرد سبب رئيس في خلافات خالد مع زوجته والي بحكي انه زوجته فضلت القرد عليه وكحشته  و الاب اذا عصب على ابنه بخاف يقله ولك يا كلب مشان القرد(يلعن ابوك) لانه بخاف مرته تسمعه وتقله مين القرد على اثر قصة خالد


مين النا غير الكل 
واشاوس القسايمة كلهم  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مش قلتلك راحت عليك ياخالد


[align=center] :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

خالد بقترح عليك تغير اسم الموضوع الى "الضربه الاولى لخالد"  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مين النا غير الكل 
> واشاوس القسايمة كلهم


[align=center]الله يخليلك اياهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]هي بتتواجد اكثر شي طول اليوم[/align]


باي مجمع القديم ولا الجديد  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
والله خوفتني ... احنا بجرش ما عنا اشرار في المجمعات

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خالد بقترح عليك تغير اسم الموضوع الى "الضربه الاولى لخالد"


[align=center]بتحلمي زهرتنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لسه الجايات اكثر من الرايحات :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> صحلك شهره عند مليون و نص من الشعب الأردني
> 
> 
> و كمان مرتك بدها تذكرك بقصتي
> 
> وله انا بحكي غلط
> 
> بعدين شكلك انت اليوم مريض


الجزء الاول بدل على اعتراف خطير :SnipeR (19):  الا وهو صدق كلامي
الجزء الثاني بدل على نفس الشي التأكيد على الجزء الاول وهاذ كلام خطير بدل ايضا على انك خرفت لانه القرد بس عندك وانت الي جبت الموز والقرد مش الكل زيك :SnipeR (19): 
الجزء الثالث بدل على انتشار المرض فيك لدرجه انك صرت تتخيل المرض بالكل.. فعلا حالتك صعبه :SnipeR (19):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]بتحلمي زهرتنا
> 
> لسه الجايات اكثر من الرايحات[/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> الجزء الاول بدل على اعتراف خطير الا وهو صدق كلامي
> الجزء الثاني بدل على نفس الشي التأكيد على الجزء الاول وهاذ كلام خطير بدل ايضا على انك خرفت لانه القرد بس عندك وانت الي جبت الموز والقرد مش الكل زيك
> الجزء الثالث بدل على انتشار المرض فيك لدرجه انك صرت تتخيل المرض بالكل.. فعلا حالتك صعبه


 :SnipeR (62):  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (62):  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مين النا غير الكل 
> واشاوس القسايمة كلهم


 :Db465236ff:  الله يخلي الكل يا رب 
لنشوف اخرتها معه تاجر هالقرود :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> باي مجمع القديم ولا الجديد 
> والله خوفتني ... احنا بجرش ما عنا اشرار في المجمعات


[align=center]هي ما بتحب تقصر بحق اي مجمع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بتداوم في الاثنين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انتِ اذا طلعتلك لا سمح الله :Db465236ff: 

امشي و لا تطلعي عليها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بلاش......................... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الجزء الاول بدل على اعتراف خطير الا وهو صدق كلامي
> الجزء الثاني بدل على نفس الشي التأكيد على الجزء الاول وهاذ كلام خطير بدل ايضا على انك خرفت لانه القرد بس عندك وانت الي جبت الموز والقرد مش الكل زيك
> الجزء الثالث بدل على انتشار المرض فيك لدرجه انك صرت تتخيل المرض بالكل.. فعلا حالتك صعبه


[align=center]و الجزء الرابع  :Db465236ff: 

بتشوفه بالجامعه :Db465236ff: 

على الطبيعه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


[align=center] :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]هي ما بتحب تقصر بحق اي مجمع
> 
> بتداوم في الاثنين
> 
> انتِ اذا طلعتلك لا سمح الله
> 
> امشي و لا تطلعي عليها
> 
> بلاش.........................[/align]


طيب انا كيف بدي اعرف انه هاي هي هاي
يعني بلكي طلعت وحدة انا مش شاكة فيها 
واللي بخاف من العو بيطلعله 
رح اشوفها بكرة عندي احساس  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
والله ما بعرف شو ممكن يصير  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]و الجزء الرابع 
> 
> بتشوفه بالجامعه
> 
> على الطبيعه[/align]


المشكله انك اعترفت... لانه جميع الاجزاء بتأكد مدى صحة كلامي ومن الطبيعي لمؤشر كلامك عن الجزء الرابع انه يكون داعم الي على الطبيعه و غيرها يا ابو نكد, والدليل عدم اعتراضك على اي جزء من الاجزاء سالفة الذكر..

حظا اوفر في الجزء الخامس :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center][/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  والله شكلك مقهور

----------


## زهره التوليب

> طيب انا كيف بدي اعرف انه هاي هي هاي
> يعني بلكي طلعت وحدة انا مش شاكة فيها 
> واللي بخاف من العو بيطلعله 
> رح اشوفها بكرة عندي احساس 
> والله ما بعرف شو ممكن يصير


انت راده عليه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طيب انا كيف بدي اعرف انه هاي هي هاي
> يعني بلكي طلعت وحدة انا مش شاكة فيها 
> واللي بخاف من العو بيطلعله 
> رح اشوفها بكرة عندي احساس 
> والله ما بعرف شو ممكن يصير


[align=center]يعني هي بنت نوريه :Db465236ff: 

بس تشوفيها بتعرفي انها مش انثى مثل باقي الاناث :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ان شاء الله ما بتشوفيها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> المشكله انك اعترفت... لانه جميع الاجزاء بتأكد مدى صحة كلامي ومن الطبيعي لمؤشر كلامك عن الجزء الرابع انه يكون داعم الي على الطبيعه و غيرها يا ابو نكد, والدليل عدم اعتراضك على اي جزء من الاجزاء سالفة الذكر..
> 
> حظا اوفر في الجزء الخامس


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والله شكلك مقهور


[align=center]حدا بينقهر من اصدقائه :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> المشكله انك اعترفت... لانه جميع الاجزاء بتأكد مدى صحة كلامي ومن الطبيعي لمؤشر كلامك عن الجزء الرابع انه يكون داعم الي على الطبيعه و غيرها يا ابو نكد, والدليل عدم اعتراضك على اي جزء من الاجزاء سالفة الذكر..
> 
> حظا اوفر في الجزء الخامس


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> المشكله انك اعترفت... لانه جميع الاجزاء بتأكد مدى صحة كلامي ومن الطبيعي لمؤشر كلامك عن الجزء الرابع انه يكون داعم الي على الطبيعه و غيرها يا ابو نكد, والدليل عدم اعتراضك على اي جزء من الاجزاء سالفة الذكر..
> 
> حظا اوفر في الجزء الخامس


[align=center]طيب روح اشرب الحليب و نام :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]حدا بينقهر من اصدقائه[/align]


 :Bl (3):

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]يعني هي بنت نوريه
> 
> بس تشوفيها بتعرفي انها مش انثى مثل باقي الاناث
> 
> ان شاء الله ما بتشوفيها[/align]


طيب اذا شفتها وقربت علي بحكيلها انا اخت خالد الجينيدي 
وبيحكيلك بلاش تعلقي معاه 
شو رأيك ؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]طيب روح اشرب الحليب و نام[/align]


كلمة طيب ايضا دليل واضح على رضاك التام على كلامي في الفقره الي بوعدك فيها بالحظ في الجزء الخامس, اذن معترف ... جميل جدا..
اما الحليب فهي نصيحه منك الي مش مجبور فيها , و ما بدل على اي اشي الا على دليل واحد, الا وهو تلميحك للكل بانك بدك تشرب حليب وتنام..صحتين مقدما

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طيب اذا شفتها وقربت علي بحكيلها انا اخت خالد الجينيدي 
> وبيحكيلك بلاش تعلقي معاه 
> شو رأيك ؟؟



[align=center]انتِ ليش خايفه :Db465236ff: 

لا تخافي :Icon31: 

ان شاء الله ما بتشوفيها و بتكون نايمه :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> طيب اذا شفتها وقربت علي بحكيلها انا اخت خالد الجينيدي 
> وبيحكيلك بلاش تعلقي معاه 
> شو رأيك ؟؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ما في تعليق على اخر كلام الي :SnipeR (62):  و الاستاذ راح يشرب وينام زي ما حكيت :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> ما في تعليق على اخر كلام الي و الاستاذ راح يشرب وينام زي ما حكيت


الله يهدي سره  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الله يهدي سره


لا اكيد ما زال شرب حليب ونام خلص لا تخافي بس المفعول طويل الامد شوي :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

والله النسوان عليهن شغلات غريبه 

تخيل انه المرأة ما بتحب جارتها تلبس متلها 

اذا شافتها لابسه مثلها 

الدم للركب

----------


## M7MD

:SnipeR (62):

----------

